# Fotodatenbank mit phpmyadmin



## mona-der-vampir (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gerade etwas in phpmyadmin durchgeschnuppert und möchte eine Fotodatenbank erstellen. Ist das mit diesem Programm überhaupt möglich? Wie füge ich dort fotos ein?

freu mich sehr über hilfe.

lg
mona


----------



## Stadler33 (20. Januar 2007)

Der Phpmyadmin ist ledeglich ein Tool zur verwaltung der Datenbank, es können Tabellen mit Text gefüllt werden aber einen blob(Also das Speichern von Dateien) kann Phpmyadmin nicht in eine Datenbank schreibe, dafür kannst du dir aber ein php Programm schreiben.


----------



## mona-der-vampir (21. Januar 2007)

ah ok, danke.

Wüsstest du vielleicht wo ich eine kleine Anleitung dafür herbekommen könnte? 

lg
mona


----------



## Stadler33 (21. Januar 2007)

Ich hab es mal anhand dieses Tutorials gelernt: http://www.phpbuilder.com/columns/florian19991014.php3
Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen nur die Dateinamen oder Links der Bilder in der Datenbank zu speichern, meines Wissens nach können Daten in einer Mysql Datenbank nicht defragementiert werden und das ganze ist recht Serverlastig.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo!





Stadler33 hat gesagt.:


> .....meines Wissens nach können Daten in einer Mysql Datenbank nicht defragementiert werden.....


Dann schaue Dir mal OPTIMIZE TABLE an. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Stadler33 (21. Januar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!Dann schaue Dir mal OPTIMIZE TABLE an.
> 
> Gruss Dr Dau



ohh.. vielleicht sollte ich mir mal angewöhnen in regelmäßigen Abständen  die Changelog Dateien zu gemühte zu führen


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Januar 2007)

Dann aber schnell..... das gibt es nämlich schon länger.


----------

